# TPLO Versus Tightrope



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, I am holding myself to making a decision on Newlie's surgery by Sunday, but would like a little input. I really want the surgery done in town so that rules out the TTA. The options I have (beside doing nothing) are the TPLO, the lateral suture and the "tightrope." My understanding is that the tightrope procedure is an improved version of the lateral suture, so if that is the case, the decision is really between the TPLO and the tightrope. 

I am leaning toward the tightrope because it is less expensive but also because I was told, worst case scenario would be that the tightrope would loosen up before the scar tissue was in place but that it could be easily tightened with a procedure that cost a couple of hundred dollars whereas a TPLO is quite a bit more expensive and if it fails, you are talking another huge outlay of money. I could afford the TPLO, but it is just that lately it has been scary to see the way money is just flying out the door for this and that.

So, I would really be interested in hearing what anyone has to say, particularly anyone that has had a dog who had a tightrope procedure or knows someone who did. Were you or they satisfied with the outcome? Anything you could tell me would be helpful. I want to do the best I can for my boy.

As an FYI, I was told by one of several vets that I spoke with that you will never find a practice that offers both the TPLO and the TTA, they will offer one or the other. The vet told me that the plating system or machine for either procedure costs about a hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, I must have messed up somehow, I did not see the option of setting up a poll. Oh well, just interested in what people have to say...


----------

